# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  mystartsearch

## Jimmy16

Здравствуйте, коллеги !
Сравнительно новая тварь, судя по тому, что в Инет только статьи на ломанном русском с предложением купить ту или иную платную программу для избавления от mystartsearch. А те, что содержут какую-то информации о ее повадках и методах лечения совершенно бесполезны и ошибочны.

Если кто не знает, основное проявление этой вредоносины - модификация домашних адресов. При исправлении освежает свои вредские ссылки. Может-быть кто-то уже что-то знает о ней. Планирую обратиться к хозяевам сайта за помощью и не жду лечения от кого-либо еще, но от информации не отказался бы и был бы очень благодарен тому, кто ею поделится.

 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Меняет ярлыки у браузеров таким образом, что при каждом открытии браузера будет открываться эта страница. Часто идет с различным рекламным мусором, который показывает рекламу в браузере. Как вариант пересоздать ярлыки для всех браузеров, если это не поможет, то пишите в раздел "Помогите", в котором помогут вылечить компьютер.

----------

